# 09/16 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Has Page vs Kazarian been dropped?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I don’t normally care for women’s matches

but Ive v Rosa will rock


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ivelissa Vs Rosa and FTR Vs Jungle/Luchasaurus should both be good (If there aren't any shenanigans from Marko). Can't say I care too much about MJF competitively beating a job guy or more Kip/Rusev though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Should be a good show.

Miro is excellent. 
Thunder Rosa is a joy to watch. 
MJF is entertainment. 
Moxley/Archer should be a banger. 
FTR always bring it.
Page story is the best thing in the company.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I expect the Parking Lot Brawl to be good, goofy fun to cap off this feud. As much as I want to see LAX come out looking strong, this is probably Best Friends's to lose.

Ivy vs. Rosa is probably the match I'm most looking forward to. I'm glad Rosa isn't just disappearing after All Out. Obviously she's going to win, but this should be a good one.

FTR vs. JE is another match with an obvious winner, but I still expect good things from this match.

Can't say I care that much about Jericho and Hager teaming together at all really though I assume Private Party will sell well for them and make them look good.

Gotta say, if there was ever time we would see a shock win, it would be Frankie pinning Hangman since Hangman clearly isn't 100% in the game right now. But, I don't expect them to have Hangman lose right now after All Out, nor do I expect to see Frankie suddenly get a push. So Hangman wins.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

optikk sucks said:


> Has Page vs Kazarian been dropped?


No


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I do think Kazarian will win. Hangman still wants to tag with Kenny and thus isn't in the right headspace to be wrestling singles. Kaz has been picking up DARK wins over signed opponents (Sabian and another I can't recall now) so he's not a complete slug.

I suspect Miro/Sabian "will speak" leads to somebody coming out to interrupt, probably a tag team. Sabian was ah heel, but Miro is going to be treated as a face by the fans to the level the team will be face so a heel team probably does the interrupting. Dark Order puddies is the easy option but Dark Order has the thing with Nightmare Family right now, though Silver/Reynolds could think they're impressing Brodie or something with the one-off. The Hybrid 2 could make sense here as well, give them the television time and rub loss against debuting Miro next week. I guess that would depend on if Jack is cleared. Also Jack can be a little botchy, not sure if they'd want Miro to potentially have a bad first match. 

FTR vs Jurassic Express in non-title with one of them tweeting out no free television tag title matches, andyou have to beat them in non-title to get a title shot (or be top in the rankings come PPV time I would assume). They'll still appear and wrestle for the love of the fight in non-title matches.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like a good show.

I hope FTR put Stunt through a table.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

optikk sucks said:


> Has Page vs Kazarian been dropped?


Hasn't, shows been taped, Miro said the match was incredible on his Stream.

Parking Lot Fight is the main event -


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> Hasn't, shows been taped, Miro said the match was incredible on his Stream.
> 
> Parking Lot Fight is the main event -


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

optikk sucks said:


> I’m surprised this isn’t live. They’ve got the crowds coming in. Legit risk of leaks.


It's because it was unsure what day it was going to air on, I believe they didn't sell tickets to this show.


----------



## Bret'Hitman'Hart (Jun 16, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I don’t normally care for women’s matches
> 
> but Ive v Rosa will rock



I love both of these athletes for various reasons and even though I expect a Rosa victory , they are both very capable in the ring. I hope this is a trend upwards for the women's division. I imagine this will be a highlight of the night.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking like a great show. Looking forward to everything on the card, especially Ivelisse vs Thunder Rosa and the Parking Lot Brawl. Can’t wait to see more Miro as well.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

They should find a way to use Jon Moxley more. You don't want him running through the roster but he could lose the occassional tag match without getting pinned and that would help.

Once Renee Young is free they could film some stuff at his house with that.

He should be involved in more backstage brawls too.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Is this show crowdless or did they either tape it Wednesday around the live show or Thursday with fans in attendance? If it's either of the latter it's impressive that there is no (widespread) spoilers leaked.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Miro in another talking segment? Eh IDK abojut that decision. Jericho/Hager as a team is a big thumbs up from me, because Hager needs to be used more. Rosa/Ivelisse should be good. Nothing else I really care to see though. Hopefully see Omega or the Bucks at some point.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think it's a near certainty that Miro's talking segment will be interrupted which will lead to his first booked match for next week's live show.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I dunno. I don't mind another Miro talking segment. It would be cool to know what he is about. He complained about the old job last week. Time to hear about the new one!


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Miro in another talking segment? Eh IDK abojut that decision. Jericho/Hager as a team is a big thumbs up from me, because Hager needs to be used more. Rosa/Ivelisse should be good. Nothing else I really care to see though. Hopefully see Omega or the Bucks at some point.


I agree that I think Jericho and Hager entering the tag division is a good idea. It gives both of them something to do.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So wait today's show is taped and same audience like last time right?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> So wait today's show is taped and same audience like last time right?


Yes taped, the taped shows are generally better than the live ones anyway


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Yes taped, the taped shows are generally better than the live ones anyway


True actually. They can make it smoother, etc.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I didnt know Ricky Starks was in WWE?






Ricky Starks WWE


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Everything announced for this show looks unskippable, pretty pumped for this


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Let's gooooooo.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am excited for Ivelisse vs Thunder Rosa.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Da Bucks are here!


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Welp, that escalated quickly. Poor ref.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Bucks never had much use for refs anyway.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

WHY would they not kick Marko?

Tony looks like such a geek there.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

I enjoyed that little ding dong with FTR lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bucks are like fuck management lol


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> WHY would they not kick Marko?
> 
> Tony looks like such a geek there.


Dude, them not kicking Marko is the ultimate heel turn


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Bucks are like fuck management lol


They should kick each other then.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> WHY would they not kick Marko?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I love how Tony is a billionaire and he's just wearing some scrub ass clothes LOL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> They should kick each other then.


This is true.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I love how Tony is a billionaire and he's just wearing some scrub ass clothes LOL


I see he and Kenny shop at the same place.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> They should kick each other then.


It's obviously a metaphor because they are disappointed in themselves


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

FTR are so good.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Fear the Revival" on their trunks now. Is that new?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I like the idea of Bucks just losing it, but they’re off when they’re just complete assholes. Right now they come off as moody teenagers acting out.

This is a good match.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Really good tag match here


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I like the idea of Bucks just losing it, but they’re off when they’re just complete assholes. *Right now they come off as moody teenagers acting out.*


A role they were born to play.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Really good tag match here


I love it when a wrestling match breaks out!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I kinda want Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus to go on singles runs.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Punt Marko now please.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Jungle Boy has the best suicide dive in the business.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Tully...the dirtiest player in the game.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Solid match.

Jungle Boy is going to be absolutely incredible within the next couple of years.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

... Lol is the ref retarded? 

come on at least make that pin believable


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol I thought Hardy was taking time off.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Punt Marko now please.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

is aew using a women for announcing full time now ? this is rash. This company has gone to shit lately. Ive never heard a women announcer fitting for a wrestling show. 

AEW is trying so hard to be correct lately


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

No Kenny Omega tonight? dang


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good match to open the show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kenny on commentary? Kill me now.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hangman's tag line was "No longer in a tag team." I dunno why but it made me laugh at how simple and matter of fact it was.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Kaz with hair is weird


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It’s now or never, Kenny. Geek ‘em all!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Its really night and day difference the taped shows compared to the live shows. 

not sure how or why they are better but they just are


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> WHY would they not kick Marko?
> 
> Tony looks like such a geek there.


Yep, looked like a major geek in those casual shorts.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Its really night and day difference the taped shows compared to the live shows.
> 
> not sure how or why they are better but they just are


You think the taped are better or live?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kenny sucks on the mic. Fucking hell.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hangman has had to deadlift Kazarian a few times. He is strong AF


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That was a really solid match 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Kenny is fucking awful on commentary

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Isnt Hangman supposed to be one of the main stars of the company? Why is he struggling so hard against Kaz in 2020? Lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Adam Page is gonna be the backbone of AEW, lad is so good.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Gimme a hell ya

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Another good match.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Frankie is such a good hand the ultimate vet never puts on a bad match


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hangman looked good, but a bit too long. Kenny was spectacularly useless on commentary.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

The main event is going to be a brawl between jobbers and midcarders?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Two good matches in a row, solid opening 40 mins.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Kenny doesn’t have the most bombastic voice on the mic, but he was being a low key dick, which I like.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

midgetlover69 said:


> The main event is going to be a brawl between jobbers and midcarders?


In a show featuring mjf, mox, hangman and omega?

They gotta stop with this kumbaya shit. Theres got to be a pecking order or something


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

MJF being a dick around the ring in picture and picture is so worth the commercial break.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

midgetlover69 said:


> The main event is going to be a brawl between jobbers and midcarders?


What else would it be? Look at the card.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> What else would it be? Look at the card.


If thats what youre looking forward to the most I dont know what to tell you


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> Kaz with hair is weird


I swear I thought he'd started losing his hair way back in TNA, hence the buzzcut.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Moxley/MJF feud continuing I guess. It never really got personal last time, so I like it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF going red and black.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


>


Wow I had no idea Ricky used to be an arena worker


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is Eddies wardrobe straight out of early 2000s lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Hey pink shirt, goodnight"


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Trophies said:


> Why is Eddies wardrobe straight out of early 2000s lol


Rocking john cena's short pants

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Let's get the Dynasty up in AEW... although that would be like the bazillion heel groups and like zero face groups.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Wow I had no idea Ricky used to be an arena worker


Catering! HAHA


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Why is everyone picking on Griff Garrison tonight, poor guy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kyledriver said:


> Rocking john cena's short pants
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Yep with them JORTS HAHAHA


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So Eddie commenting on Allie was actually going to be part of the story? JTDC.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Man what a lame group. At least get Butcher/Blade out of there and replace them by Santana and Ortiz.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Trophies said:


> Why is Eddies wardrobe straight out of early 2000s lol


He's from Bronx New York and he's Latino.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Wow I had no idea Ricky used to be an arena worker


Scorpio Sky was also Raw as a therapy patient during the Team Hell No sessions LOL


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DaSlacker said:


> Scorpio Sky was also Raw as a therapy patient during the Team Hell No sessions LOL


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

So we're going to have a cuck in QT, and a cuck being cucked by a cuck in Blade? lovely


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF's new theme:


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is it a swerve that Private Party attacked Matt Hardy?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Really fucking good first hour ngl


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> So we're going to have a cuck in QT, and a cuck being cucked by a cuck in Blade? lovely


Epic 4D chess level.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Five goddamn times we had to listen to Kingston scream the word “family”. I can’t stand his promos.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> View attachment 91052


Damn he looks like Kobe there a bit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Those were so slow motion suicide dives.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I used to enjoy watching Jericho now i cant even watch most of his matches anymore. 

sad im sure im not the only one that feels this way


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Marq Quen with those video game ragdoll physics


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oracle said:


> I used to enjoy watching Jericho now i cant even watch most of his matches anymore.
> 
> sad im sure im not the only one that feels this way


No one has ever fallen further in six months in wrestling history.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

worst announce team


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

YAY no rules again.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why go for a cover when you can slowly go to the top rope and flip?


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 21, 2020)

Going way too long.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why are they playing Private Party's music? They lost...


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The tag match that opened the show and this tag match right here, is a prime example of how and how not to do tag team wrestling


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

This thread is deaddd today


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This match is still going on? Smh


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol what is Chris Jericho doing to himself?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> The tag match that opened the show and this tag match right here, is a prime example of how and how not to do tag team wrestling


Opening tag match was great


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Why is the thread so dead today? Its usually way more active than this


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This match should be good.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn that was one hell of a drop kick


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I like the hair pulling...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Has to be one of the only times an NWA world title has been defended at a non-NWA affiliated show, no?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like Thunder Rosa is wrestling a little more of a high flying style today. Her matches with Serena and Shida were more grappling based


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Unfortunately i had most of the first hour on as background because i was busy but it seems like a good episode.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

thunder Rosa is really great, in a fantasy world she would sign with AEW


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> Has to be one of the only times an NWA world title has been defended at a non-NWA affiliated show, no?


Lol back in the day, WWE had Bodacious Bob(Holly) and Bombastic Bart (Gunn) as NWA tag team champs and then I think they lost to The Headbangers or something.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

did JR just said we never had an NWA championship match here before EVER ?
well JR NWA is a different promotion in case you didn't notice before
that was retarded


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> Why is the thread so dead today? Its usually way more active than this


This is what happens when AEW doesn’t fucking try. It’s not been a “stupid” episode, but it has been complete shit as far as storytelling. Back in the usual half-ass effort coming out of PPVs that AEW is known for doing. This rating is going to be low 800k.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Lol back in the day, WWE had Bodacious Bob(Holly) and Bombastic Bart (Gunn) as NWA tag team champs and then I think they lost to The Headbangers or something.


Yes, I definitely remember that invasion angle heh. Everyone hated Jeff Jarrett heh.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good match. Undertaker wins.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Lol back in the day, WWE had Bodacious Bob(Holly) and Bombastic Bart (Gunn) as NWA tag team champs and then I think they lost to The Headbangers or something.


I believe it may have happened in a match on Raw between NWA North American Champ Jeff Jarrett and Bradshaw. Although I think it may have not being defended as much as it was a match to crown a new North American champ(Barry Windham turned on his partner Bradshaw to help JJ win the title) joining the NWA faction.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> did JR just said we never had an NWA championship match here before EVER ?
> well JR NWA is a different promotion in case you didn't notice before
> that was retarded


I don't think JR ever watched AEW before Dynamite. He didn't see Cody vs Aldis.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Back, hurry back...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miro could bench press like 5 humans.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Like Kip has ever lifted a weight.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jesus Miro's muscles are out of control


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Miro looks like he's had a recent right bicep tear.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

There's Miro!
_30 seconds later_
..... aaaaand I guess we'll see him again next week!


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Wolf Mark said:


> I don't think JR ever watched AEW before Dynamite. He didn't see Cody vs Aldis.


That wasn't in AEW.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope having Thunda Rosa is a gateway for Nick Aldis showing up on AEW.

I really wanted to see Kip try to bench that. Lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

EVERYBODY DIES


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Last train to Squashville.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jobbers getting smashed in every segment lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

There are so many more prominent heels than faces. They need to even this shit out.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Miro looks like he's had a recent right bicep tear.


Definitely

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Starks confirmed part of Retribution.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Did they extend the screech at the beginning of Mox's music


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hobbs getting that big push.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

THE DRAW WILL HOBBS


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

What a spot with Starks attacking Moxley, thought an actual crowd member was going for Moxley again


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So Hobbs and Darby


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Taz really does look like a oompa loompa

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow Hobbs in a main event angle straight away ?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Will Hobbs is legit. I just hate that they jobbed him out so bad on Dark for as long as they did.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That’s the best build to a 6 man tag I’ve ever seen lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hobbs getting that push. 👀


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

How old is Will Hobbs?


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Oakland's Most Violent Will "Power" Hobbs


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Next week looking good. Brodie vs OC kinda hard to predict


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Rocket push for Hobbs right away. But which side is he really on? He could be Team Taz, he could be with Archer/Jake just the same. Also this sets up Archer vs Cage after October 13th for a FTW Title feud.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Oracle said:


> How old is Will Hobbs?


He's a 10 year vet is all I know


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brodie vs OC? Someone kill me now


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 21, 2020)

I just marked out for Hobbs, not gonna lie. He's being pushed to the moon and, honestly, this could be pretty great.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Scorpio Sky vs Ben Carter and Matt Sydal vs Shawn Spears on the Tuesday Special 1 hour show are must see as well. I hope it means Carter is signed, but it could just be a promoted DARK match for the special just the same. Both could be real good matches though.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Santana and Ortiz looking very "Impact" right now


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

That segment lifted this entire show for me. Goddamn I loved that. You just gave Will Hobbs so much legitimacy.

Push him, and you have an immediate upper card guy. Why? Because he has the LOOK of a badass.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Brodie vs OC could be a really good match. Probably another buffer match until Cody shows up to get revenge.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Santana and Ortiz showing up in their The Zodiac cosplay


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Brodie vs OC? Someone kill me now


It would work if it's a short squash but it won't be. It will be long and OC will look like a super-hero winning or losing.

Bear in mind that guy was destroyed by Jimmy Havoc when Havoc and his partner were feuding with Best Friends. I mean he got no offense.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pretty cool match so far


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306408195557130240


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Rocket push for Hobbs right away. But which side is he really on? He could be Team Taz, he could be with Archer/Jake just the same. Also this sets up Archer vs Cage after October 13th for a FTW Title feud.


Could be but they need faces and he would be a good choice.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Rocket push for Hobbs right away. *But which side is he really on? He could be Team Taz, he could be with Archer/Jake just the same. * Also this sets up Archer vs Cage after October 13th for a FTW Title feud.


Wouldn't surprise me. Tazz was the only commentator putting Hobbs over during the Battle Royal and he impresses him on Dark.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Would've anyone been upset if that sledgehammer hit Taylor?


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

wait so moxley knew about TAZ's deal and he prepared a team before the deal even happened ?
i'm confused


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

How's the show been?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Would've anyone been upset if that sledgehammer hit Taylor?


"One more time, one more time!"


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> How's the show been?


average


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JTDC


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

This really should've been at All Out.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The Masked Avenger said:


> Could be but they need faces and he would be a good choice.


I can see this as well. All the big men in AEW are heels, outside of Luchasaurus but he's a tag guy. Archer, Brodie, Cage, Wardlow all heels. Will Hobbs could separate out himself as a hoss face of the roster rather quickly. He just needs to hold up his end of the bargain and deliver now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Trent's back just got FUCKED!


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Everything you could want in a street fight this has been fucking good


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Freezer Geezer said:


> This really should've been at All Out.


Oh god, Orange Cassidy. Spoke too soon.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Freezer Geezer said:


> This really should've been at All Out.


Probably tough to do live. How much of this match was spliced and cleaned up in post-production?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Ohh fuckkkkkk trent goddamn

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

About the Page-Kaz tonight, I really wished Kaz would have won tonight. AEW should think about doing something unexpected some time to time. Kaz is a great wrestler and AEW should book him as someone who is a mid carder but that you never underestimate and that if you have your guards down, you can lose a match against. This would have been the ideal kind of moment to do that and you could have placed it under "Page is still reeling over his loss of the tag titles". You have Page continue to question himself after that, etc...


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh fuck off OC.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

UGH! We almost had an OC-free show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah, this week's episode was a big step down from last week's. Enjoyed the first couple of matches, and that segment with Jake/Tazz/Archer/Mox. Otherwise it's been an uninteresting show. Miro after his big debut last week was given 30 seconds this week. I'm not saying he needs to eat up 5-10 minutes of TV time every week, but if they were not going to have a strong follow up the week after his debut, then I think that's a problem.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Damn, OC ruined a good match. Let the heels get some wins.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Probably tough to do live. How much of this match was spliced and cleaned up in post-production?


Could've just done it similar to the tooth and nail match? 

I did enjoy it though, can't lie.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Nice street fight.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

FFS Don't mind OC but he was not needed in this. Let PnP get a good win.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That was the best thing I've ever seen this company do and then they go and ruin it with Cassidy. Jesus.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That match was sick until Orange Cassidy got involved.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So OC waited until the end to help his friends out? Great match overall!


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

That was probably the best street fight I've ever seen.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

That was a pretty damn good episode. Can't think of too much I didn't like. More of the same please in future!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Wolf Mark said:


> About the Page-Kaz tonight, I really wished Kaz would have won tonight. AEW should think about doing something unexpected some time to time. Kaz is a great wrestler and AEW should book him as someone who is a mid carder but that you never underestimate and that if you have your guards down, you can lose a match against. This would have been the ideal kind of moment to do that and you could have placed it under "Page is still reeling over his loss of the tag titles". You have Page continue to question himself after that, etc...


I thought that was the plan. Hangman still in the tag mindset, still wanting to tag with Omega and get caught slipping by Kaz, who has been getting a DARK push lately getting wins over rostered talent.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sue got a little message for Santana and Ortiz lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That show was PPV level. Unbelievable stuff!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

It was so good until oc showed up. Still good

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

They all put on a show 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't mind Cassidy just chilling in random spaces - it amuses me.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Bro that streetfight was fire....

Usually those matches dont work out well but confining them to the circle of cars really worked nicely. Some very tough spots,great action,and OC surprise.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A really good show from what I saw. Nothing huge happened, but just good wrestling all around.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

You imagine the trust that you have to have in the other guys to do that type of bumps ?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That was the best ending to a feud I wasn't very interested in that I can recall


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Mox/Allin/Hobbs vs Archer/Cage/Starks, Shida&Thunder Rosa vs Ivelisse&Diamante, Brodie Lee vs Orange Cassidy for TNT Title all already booked/announced for next week. Also Scorpio Sky vs Ben Carter and Matt Sydal vs Shawn Spears to air on the special one hour Dynamite on Tuesday (which would have been taped last week already as well so they likely know they're great matches bumped from DARK).


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

horrible ending to this last match
Damn Orange Cassidy ruined a good street fight match
this should have been 2 on 2 with no outside interference
also Santana and Ortiz should have won


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I thought that was the plan. Hangman still in the tag mindset, still wanting to tag with Omega and get caught slipping by Kaz, who has been getting a DARK push lately getting wins over rostered talent.


If AEW would have done that, they would have put a smile on my face the first time watching Dynamite in months. I would have said "Good work, lads". They were almost there.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

@Lheurch, how was this show?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

For the first time in a while, the match quality was the best part of the show.

FTR vs Jurassic Express, Page vs Kazarian, Thunder Rosa vs Ivelisse and Best Friends vs Santana & Ortiz were all solid matches.

In terms of segments, the Moxley/Archer segment was excellent.

A solid episode, middle of the road stuff, not bad, but wasn’t anything special.

7/10


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Why is the thread only 12 pages? I am confused.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FTR vs Lucha Express and Page vs Kaz were both terrific matches.

Jungle Boy gets better every week.

Jericho/Hager vs Private Party was also really good.

The women's match was quality and it's obvious AEW needs to try and sign Thunder Rosa.

Looks like Eddie Kingston's group will feud with the Nightmare Family next over Allie.

The set up for the six man was great, great booking. I saw a reference to old school WWF booking where Hogan would elevate midcarders just by teaming with them at Survivor Series or something. Felt like that with Mox and Hobbs.

The main event was brutal, in a good way. I was cringing because if any of those spots went wrong so soon after the Hardy incident... but nope, they pulled off a great street fight. Not thrilled by OC's presence at the end, but it does kind of give PnP an excuse.

Lastly, MJF is one of the best heels in years. He's so heel he was even being a dick to the heels at ringside! I am intrigued by the Wolfpac(k) mention and what this means. Could MJF take the role we expected Cody to in the Horsemen?

Overall, I enjoyed Dynamite more than All Out. The matches were a higher level than usual and the story telling was good. Next week looks good too - I think Brodie will retain over OC.

The special also looks quite interesting, Spears vs Sydal especially.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why is the thread only 12 pages? I am confused.


Because everyone who has the slightest problem with AEW was told to change the channel


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I like talking about the shows in chat rooms and talking about them later more in depth on a forum if there's something worth talking about. The Parking Lot Brawl was FANTASTIC and the match quality was up from typical episodes. Strongest one in months, I loved it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MJF could decide to buck the trend and go lone wolf and even fire Wardlow. Or he could put together a Wolfpack to lead. I think one of MJF or Shawn Spears needs to be in the eventual Horseman-like group to make Cody's part of it/leading it more swervy and shocking. Cody siding with either Spears or MJF again wouldn't be expected, and would really sell his heel turn and lock down the new stable as all business. I'd go Spears over MJF simply because Cody and FTR being in the faction, the fourth member is the background enforcer type.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> @Lheurch, how was this show?


I will write it up soon. We are having a family debate on Discord haha.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why is the thread only 12 pages? I am confused.


Yea it was at like 6 pages for a long time and I was like WTF is going on? It seems like those that are supposed to not be watching are the only ones that participated in the thread. lol


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

the wrestling this week is better
but i enjoyed the last week show more
i guess i like promo heavy episodes


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Main Event was a 10/10 until OC showed up. I was a fan of this guy, but now he's just unbelievably annoying. 

It was still absolutely awesome, but why the fuck is he there?!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Kingston's group is still a motley crew but it's just buying time for PAC I think. Penta and Fenix need a mouthpiece and something to do and when PAC finally comes Stateside they have an instant feud of Death Triangle vs Kingston/Butcher&Blade waiting. 

Tonight's show also sets up Archer vs Cage down the line, and potentially sets up Hobbs vs Cage in the interim while Archer is in a program with Mox through the anniversary title shot and Starks still doing his thing with Allin. Hobbs gets incredible rub being part of the six man and the eventual tough singles loss to Cage. When Mox beats Archer, Taz and Cage will be pissed as that means Cage doesn't get the AEW Title Shot they negotiated for.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why is the thread only 12 pages? I am confused.


discussion stalled a lot on page 6 and page 9


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why is the thread only 12 pages? I am confused.


Because AEW is boring. I didn’t even bother watching


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

La Parka said:


> Because everyone who has the slightest problem with AEW was told to change the channel


more like these forums are dead


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Foley loved the main event.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306419383242240001


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Foley's beard is a little out of control. Could have a bird living in there


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why is the thread only 12 pages? I am confused.


Nothing to cry about this episode 😂


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MJF rescuing Ortiz and Santana from Inner Circle would be a good WolfPACK. I mean Jericho/Hager formed a tag team to go after tag titles themselves so what's the point of Ortiz/Santana in the IC? 

Too bad these guys re-signed with MLW (selfishly as a AEW fan of course, great for MLW though)


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> MJF rescuing Ortiz and Santana from Inner Circle would be a good WolfPACK. I mean Jericho/Hager formed a tag team to go after tag titles themselves so what's the point of Ortiz/Santana in the IC?
> 
> Too bad these guys re-signed with MLW (selfishly as a AEW fan of course, great for MLW though)


If only.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I chose to watch both NXT and AEW at the same time tonight so for my review I'm not going to try to go blow by blow here, just hit the bigger story points:

*OK, let me just say, I like that the Bucks are changing based off everything that has happened to them. And them kicking the referee is a good idea. But, they are their best when the are being arrogant little assholes. Right now they feel like moody teenagers acting out. Can we fix that please?

Anyways, as for the match, real good stuff. Jungle Boy is gonna be a star one day if he can tweak a few things about his look. And I liked the finish of FTR cheating. Slick reversal and cements FTR as heels.

*God Damn it Matt, just GO HOME, lol. Stop getting hurt.

*Hangman vs. Kaz was weird in the sense that Hangman in pants and Kaz having hair are still too new to me, lol. But seriously, match was pretty damn good. Kaz is just a solid worker all around and Hangman just has lays his shit in good. I liked the addition of Kenny commentary. He's not the most bombastic guy on the mic, but he's very good at being a lowkey dick and sliding in little digs at Hangman. Match existed to give Hangman a good and to just add another small chapter in Kenny and Hangman's story. So I would say it accomplished that.

*After 2 long matches to start the show, MJF winning in 5 seconds was a nice change of pace. Promo was good, as always. Him potentially joining a faction is interesting in theory. Not sure where it goes, but I'm intrigued.

*I'm still not sure what the purpose of Kingston's group really is other than to give Kingston a reason to talk on the mic. So on at that end, I guess it's fine. But I'm still strugling to really connect with this group as a unit. I guess they're finally addressing Allie breaking away from Butcher & Blade, so I guess that story finally gets paid off.

*I honestly didn't see much of the Jericho/Hager vs. Private Party tag match as I was watching the other tag match on the other channel. Private Party looked good from what I saw.

*Ivelisse and Rosa worked pretty well together besides some shaky spots. Neither woman was afraid to lay in their shots which was welcomed. Post match was interesting with Shida helping Rosa to set up their tag match. AEW's Women's Division is slowly being built back up which is nice to see. This kind of effort needs to be consistent.

*The whole segment with the Archer/Mox stuff was well done. Establishes a partnership with Archer and Cage, teasing a potential first challenger for Archer should he win, Cage and Starks get some spotlight attacking Mox, Hobbs gets a big spotlight right out of the gate helping Mox, and Darby rounds it all out. Everything was well executed and makes sense.

*The Parking Lot Brawl man. It was just a lot of fun. The guys killed themselves for our entertainment. Not sure if OC needed to get involved if the feud is over though I guess it does protect LAX to an extent. And the ending....I fucking loved the closing shot of the show of Sue flipping LAX off before she drove off. Loved it.

So yeah, nothing on this show was really huge by any means in terms of matches or big storyline advancement, which maybe explains the low turnout in the thread tonight. But we did get fun, good wrestling and little storyline advances here and there. And that leads to a good show. And it was hard keeping up honestly because both shows were a lot of fun tonight.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> MJF rescuing Ortiz and Santana from Inner Circle would be a good WolfPACK. I mean Jericho/Hager formed a tag team to go after tag titles themselves so what's the point of Ortiz/Santana in the IC?
> 
> Too bad these guys re-signed with MLW (selfishly as a AEW fan of course, great for MLW though)


.....Why'd you have to go there man? Now I'm sad because I'm reminded that won't be happening  .


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it's plausible that Private Party attacked Matt Hardy and they could pull off annoying pricks joining MJF


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I think it's plausible that Private Party attacked Matt Hardy and they could pull off annoying pricks joining MJF


Potentially. But Marq'Quen standing over Jericho at the end of the match makes me think we could get a singles match out of that, and transition to Jericho vs Hardy to give Hardy a break and work a more character based program. Jericho commented that Jericho vs Hardy was getting a slow build and they teased it before each moved on to lower card feud - Jericho with OC and Hardy was passed off on to Guevara, but the plan is still to circle back to it. 

What was weird is that Hardy was there at all, as I thought last week he said he was going away for awhile to heal up. I guess they wanted to show he didn't just abandon Private Party. Or maybe the plan was to go home and heal, but the attack by Jericho draws him back in, potentially before he's ready(kayfabe).


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thoughts on tonight's show.

So was tonight the first time Tony Khan appeared on Dynamite, right? How long until he’s an onscreen character for AEW?

So Marko Stunt is useless and can’t get the ref to reverse the decision when FTR clearly cheated to win.

Even though commentary was playing off of the idea that either Private Party or Jericho took out Matt Hardy, I would like to think that it was Kenny that took out Matt Hardy. Or had him taken out.

Kazarian hit a DDT, an Unprettier, and a Cutter on Adam Page and still couldn’t get the three. I took three things from this: Adam Page is tough, Kazarian is weak & past it, and AEW does not protect finishers enough. Just because it was not a Burning Hammer does not mean it should not be protected.

Funny that MJF is looking to start a new faction, since he brought in Butcher, Blade & Bunny to work with him and Wardlow in his feud with Cody, and then got rid of them. He already had his faction.

JR and Schiavone playing dumb about Kingston telling Blade to get his house in order. Did they need the crowd to chant "where’s your wife at?" at Blade to make it more obvious after Kingston brought it up last week?

I’m a lot more open to seeing Jericho vs Marc Quen in the future than I was to seeing Jericho vs OC, or his match with Janela & Kiss from last week.

I wonder if its Excalibur that needs to be replaced by Veda Scott & not JR during women’s matches.

Surprised Kingston and MJF didn’t try and get more overtly involved in the build for the six man tag next week and try and turn it into a four way trios match. But I sense that they will at some point during this storyline.

That was a fantastic parking lot brawl. Although i miss parking lot brawls that didn’t have the cars set up to create a fight pit of sorts and the participants just brawled in a regular parking lot or car park. Like when the Nation of Domination and DOA brawls and smashed Cornette's rental car in the process.

Also, PnP's facepaint made me think of Muta.

Also a sidenote, the parking lot brawl reminded me that without hardcore matches, the Attitude Era would not have stood out as much. Hardcore matches played an important role in getting people to tune in and pay attention back then.

Another sidenote: between the parking lot brawl, the No DQ tag match from last week, and the Young Bucks' falls count anywhere match with the Butcher & Blade months ago, is AEW trying to get a hardcore tag title started?

One of the better shows Dynamite has put out.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Will Hobbs is legit. I just hate that they jobbed him out so bad on Dark for as long as they did.


He was not signed then. You don't give someone wins until they are officially apart of the roster.

And Thunder Rosa is the exception in case you wanted to use that argument.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306412836445454336


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Great show tonight. Super excited for next week.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Don't like OC versus Brodie Lee. OC shouldn't lose so close to beating Jericho because it makes Jericho look weaker. And Brodie still has storyline reasons to have the belt.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Foley loved the main event.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306419383242240001


They were dangerous and should probably not rely on Foley’s opinion.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Last weeks Dynamite had 38 pages, this weeks has 13.

Is the appeal of AEW dying out even amongst the hardcores?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Last weeks Dynamite had 38 pages, this weeks has 13.
> 
> Is the appeal of AEW dying out even amongst the hardcores?


No. This was an NXT-like show. Nothing inherently stupid, but mostly just a show that happened.

Kingston kills me screaming “family”. I’d say it is time to cut a new promo.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Will Hobbs getting thrown into that angle is the best thing of the show. I loved that shit. That’s how you build guys.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

Verbatim17 said:


> Thoughts on tonight's show.
> 
> So was tonight the first time Tony Khan appeared on Dynamite, right? How long until he’s an onscreen character for AEW?
> 
> ...


he wont be an on screen character he has said many times he hates on screen authority figures


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Last weeks Dynamite had 38 pages, this weeks has 13.
> 
> Is the appeal of AEW dying out even amongst the hardcores?


I guess we will see when the ratings come out. See man this is why so many people give you shit. Nothing against you for not watching the show and I agree with you on some stuff, but every week you come in here and try to find something to complain about and to turn something into a negative. This week nobody is saying anything negative, just a straight forward good show and you are posting multiple times about the pages the show is having and literally trying to stir shit up when there is nothing there.

Pages on this forum don't mean anything when it comes to Interest for the actual show. Look at RAW, they just got a 1.7 rating, yet after multiple days they only have 8 pages. Does that mean that less people are watching RAW and there is less interest then AEW? Just stop man.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> MJF rescuing Ortiz and Santana from Inner Circle would be a good WolfPACK. I mean Jericho/Hager formed a tag team to go after tag titles themselves so what's the point of Ortiz/Santana in the IC?
> 
> Too bad these guys re-signed with MLW (selfishly as a AEW fan of course, great for MLW though)


I WISH. This TRIO would be hella fun!


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hell of a show tonight. The Mox segment and the parking lot brawl were aces. The only thing I didn’t like was Page struggling to beat Kazarian. That should have been about 5 minutes shorter.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I'm thinking Lance Archer gets the pin on Moxley next week to build up their title match even more.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> I guess we will see when the ratings come out. See man this is why so many people give you shit. Nothing against you for not watching the show and I agree with you on some stuff, but every week you come in here and try to find something to complain about and to turn something into a negative. This week nobody is saying anything negative, just a straight forward good show and you are posting multiple times about the pages the show is having and literally trying to stir shit up when there is nothing there.


I'm genuinely curious. You would have to admit that it's really odd that we've gone from 38 pages to 13 in the span of a week. 

I thought I had the days wrong and Dynamite wasn't on today. We've at times reached 6-7 pages before the show even kicks off.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm genuinely curious. You would have to admit that it's really odd that we've gone from 38 pages to 13 in the span of a week.
> 
> I thought I had the days wrong and Dynamite wasn't on today. We've at times reached 6-7 pages before the show even kicks off.


Honestly, I dont pay attention to pages normally but I just assumed its because nothing bad happened that anyone was mad about and this section lights up when people start arguing each other page after page. my take on it at least, but I get what you mean.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Klitschko said:


> I'm thinking Lance Archer gets the pin on Moxley next week to build up their title match even more.



No lol. AEW basically books like NJPW. Mox is their ace. Okada would never get pinned in some six man, just like Mox aint. Hobbs is there to eat the pin.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Bucks come out and double super kick a ref. OK. Then they go in the back and Tony is sitting in their Gorilla position and they toss him $5000. Tony looked like a complete geek in shorts.

FTR vs Jurassic Express - Great match. FTR looked great and Jungle Boy has a bright future if he listens to guys like FTR and not the Bucks on how to work.

Matt Hardy is randomly attacked by someone backstage. I guess a reason to keep him out of action. Of course he never had a concussion. Sure.

Page vs Kaz - Great match, just a couple minutes too long. Page looked focused and serious. Kenny gave bottom tier commentary. Page got tossed a beer Stone Cold style after the match.

MJF poked someone in the eye and squashed him. I had walked out of the room and it was over when I got back. He gave a promo about how Mox cheated so he should be champ. He gets Justin Roberts to announce he is the "Undefeated, Undisputed, and Uncrowned AEW World Champion of All Elite Wrestling"

Eddie Kingston gave a promo with his "family."I am still a fan but he needs to change his promos up a bit. So....they are actually going to run with the Blade cuck angle?!? Not like WWE AT ALL!

Jericho/Hager vs Private Party - If you had told me Jericho's matches and segments would be one of the worst things on the show nine months ago I would have called you insane. Jericho is a mess now. Why do I care about him in a tag team? Private Party still have potential but are still green and a lot of their stuff looks so overly choreographed.

Ivelisse vs. Thunder Rosa - Another great Thunder Rosa match. I really like Ivelisse and Diamante also. Looks like we got a tag match between them and Thunder Rosa/Shida next week playas.

We see Kip in another ridiculous crop top and Miro is bench pressing weight behind him. Has to be the first time Kip has witnessed such an event. Miro at least looks massive. I was worried he had slimmed down a bit but he looks to almost be back to peak Rusev. He is apparently planning Kip's bachelor party in a "nothing like WWE at all" segment. I am cautiously curious what a TV-14 SJW bachelor party even looks like. Probably the same as a Cornette bachelor party.

Archer and Jake in the ring. He needs partners for a six man. Jake invites Taz out and they make a business deal. Cage and Starks will tag with him if after Archer wins the title, Cage gets the first shot. They agree. Mox comes out but a member of WWE Retribution attacks him in the crowd. No wait, that is Ricky Starks! And Cage joins in. But wait, here comes Will Hobbs to even the fight. Hobbs is getting that big push and he looks great. Big energy from him. Mox says he knows Darby is sitting at home but to get his ass to Jacksonville next week. That is the three on three for next week. Should be good.

JTDC Brodie vs OC? Why? How? This should be a 20 second squash but will be a 15 minute close contest with at least some possibility of OC winning.

The main event was definitely brutal. I actually did like it quite a bit but honestly some of the spots looked a little dangerous. Chubby Taylor could barely climb up the car. A time or two it looked like they slipped a bit on the car hoods. I hope the spots were safer than they looked. It was a much better match than I expected. And then of course they had to have OC come out because baby faces cannot win a two on two fight right? He did his dumb superman punch with a chain on Santana or Ortiz. I honestly do not remember which as I instantly wanted to delete the moment from my brain. Of course they win. Dumb ending to a very cool looking match. And then they make it even dumber by having Trent's mom pull up in yet another minivan and the bloody guys get in ruining the upholstery. Then she flicks off P&P. We were so close to an OC-free show.

Overall a show I mostly liked with a piss poor ending. They need to continue building towards the anniversary show.

Good things:
No Jelly or Kiss
Minimal Marko
FTR vs Jurassic Express
Page vs Kaz
MJF
Eddie
Ivelisse vs. Thunder Rosa
Miro at least looking ripped
Archer/Jake/Taz/Mox stuff
Most of the main event

Bad things:
Bucks
Tony's outfit
Jericho/Hager vs Private Party
Kip and Miro's booking
OC


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Really good show:

FTR vs. Jurassic Express, really fun match.

Thunder Rosa vs. Ivelisse was really good, and Rosa/Shida vs. Ivelisse/Diamante sounds really cool.

MJF showing once again why he's a god-tier heel.


It's awesome seeing Wll Hobbs get such a big opportunity. The guy has so much potential and Mox put him over hard in his promo.

OC vs. Mr. Brodie also sounds like fun.

The Parking Lot Brawl was BADASS!! Violent, hard-hitting, and the right team won.

The one hour Tuesday show sounds interesting. Anna Jay had better beat Brandi, there's no reason for her not to.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No lol. AEW basically books like NJPW. Mox is their ace. Okada would never get pinned in some six man, just like Mox aint. Hobbs is there to eat the pin.


That makes sense. I got used to the WWE type booking I guess.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Darby might get pinned potentially. He's one guy who doesn't seem to lose his shine even when he loses.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Asuka842 said:


> Darby might get pinned potentially. He's one guy who doesn't seem to lose his shine even when he loses.


Darby has the Rey Mysterio-like ability to lose and not lose his shine due to the natural underdog story. You are that size, the crowd is going to want to see you do well.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Last weeks Dynamite had 38 pages, this weeks has 13.
> 
> Is the appeal of AEW dying out even amongst the hardcores?


Yep. AEW at it's peak last week and dead this week. Show's over. Be nice to go for a 2-hour walk or something on Wednesday evenings.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

solid show tonight.

FTR are amazing, jurrasic express are always fun to watch imo. Bucks super kicking everyone will lead to something, just don't know what. heels with Kenny? smug bucks sound good to me

Page vs Kaz was really good. Kenny taking slight digs at Hangman on commentary and just bouncing as soon as the bell rang was telling

MJF promo was great. hoping he doesn't start a faction as there is faction overload at the moment

im still not sure what the point is of Kingston and his faction. Lucha Bros should be a mainstay as a constant top tag team. waiting patiently for Pac to return cause i wanna see Death Triangle do damage.

Jericho/Hager vs PP was fine i guess. curious if they go Jericho/Hager vs FTR at the anniversary special. or wait til full Gear? either way i think that would be good. heel vs heel is cool with me. maybe it starts the downfall of inner circle. btw wheres Sammy? guess kayfabe hurt from all out

Thunder Rosa vs Ivellise was really good. Rosa is the most talented woman thats stepped foot in an AEW ring imo, they need to sign her full time. Rosa vs Tessa in AEW would be the type of fued that can put the womens division on elite level(no pun intended) similar to the Kim vs Kong rivalry in tna many years ago

Kip and Miro work out and talk about a Bachlor party...ok. i've said idk much about Miro as i've barely watched wwe in years. have heard very good things. idk where this is leading so i'll wait and see. i have no opinion right now but i've never been a fan of wedding angles

segment of the night for me. Jake comes out and cuts his best promo since his first one on his debut night. Archer followed with a good one of his own. honestly, i didn't even think of the flinstones, i mean team Taz as being Archers partners, went right over my head lol. but i like it. it's going to lead to exactly what Archer said, Godzilla fight between him and Cage which im all for, however, it won't be for the title. idk anything about Will Hobbs, but what a rub teaming with Mox and being called Oaklands most violent man.

main event was fucking brutal man. in a good way. they beat the fuck out of eachother. say what you want about best friends being a comedy act, they were some tough sobs tonitght. Santana and Ortiz are fighters man. was hoping they would get that win but knew they wouldn't unfortunately. OC at the end really annoyed me. OC is being overexposed at this point and im over it.

overall really good show imo


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This felt a bit of a filler episode, with Best Friends and Santana/Ortiz in the main event and no real big name match or huge story developing angles, but I enjoyed it for what it was 5 really good matches. Page/Kazarian, Rosa/Ivelisse and The parking lot brawl more than delivered.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306412836445454336


Wow.. seriously, that makes the match even better for me.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why is the thread only 12 pages? I am confused.


Maybe the usual writing stuff is banned


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

i'm going to be honest; this was on in the background while i stressed out preordering a ps5. 


but Miro looked fucking jacked man. Bulgarian Drip God hungry for competition. Fucking loved that.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> i'm going to be honest; this was on in the background while i stressed out preordering a ps5.
> 
> 
> but Miro looked fucking jacked man. Bulgarian Drip God hungry for competition. Fucking loved that.


Ever since the ps5 event, thats all I have been thinking of mostly too. Did you like the Hogwarts trailer? It was the best one from the entire event for me.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

zkorejo said:


> Ever since the ps5 event, thats all I have been thinking of mostly too. Did you like the Hogwarts trailer? It was the best one from the entire event for me.


i'm so excited for hogwarts. that was the best thing about last night. Spiderman looked ridiculously fun as well and I can't wait to see what it's like with this new controller.

are you getting ps5 day 1?


also Archer is actually really good on the mic - he should stop doing that stupid angry voice.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> i'm so excited for hogwarts. that was the best thing about last night. Spiderman looked ridiculously fun as well and I can't wait to see what it's like with this new controller.
> 
> are you getting ps5 day 1?
> 
> ...


I will definitely get a Ps5 but after a year, launch ps4 ended up dying in a year or so for me. I will wait a bit this time around. Considering both Hogwarts and FFXVI are also coming to PC, I can wait until GOW Ragnarok is out.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

yooo that 6 man tag next week is gonna be lit


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Very solid show tonight. 

The bucks randomly super kicking a zebra was dumb but was then saved by them big leaguing Tony. More of this bucks instead of the cheesy stuff.

Ftr vs JE was very solid. Was very smartly worked. Good psychology and loved the finish. 

Hangman vs kaz was great as @Lheurch said it could have done with a couple of minutes being shaved off. Got you tagged lherch cause I wanna address something in relation to Cena later lol and I know how much you love him.

Then we get to our first dead spot. The family segment was fucking dumb and served no purpose whatsoever. All will be forgiven if qt Marshall gets murdered by BNB though. With Allie kicking his apples into his throat 

Quality mjf squash. Interested to see who he joins. But personally if I'm Tony I'm negotiating a deal with court for the rights to the dynasty brand. But I just want my boy in aew. 

Second meh spot. PP vs a god and his biff tannen stuntman. Cassidys selling was fantastic but it relied too much on spots. The stupidest being jericho blatantly lifting himself up to be frankened off the top rope. That's amateur bullshit jericho. If the spot calls for that. Use your veteran knowledge so you don't look like a fucking moron you idiot . Best in the world at what i do my pale white arse. Even Joey janella or Luther could execute that spot better and they are a psa on why you should never engage in incest. God I hope cornette rakes you over the fucking coals for that. If he doesn't his a schill.

OK moving on.

Kip miro. Was worth it for miros beast look and Penelopes pants. 

Decent archer segment. Very simple booking. As I said elsewhere hobbs looked absolutely fantastic. Should be fun next week.

Main event was brutal. Jesus christ was it brutal. Much respect for all involved. Now as far as the OC interference and the faces getting assistance. It's straight ruthless aggression booking which is how Ibecame a wrestling fan. . Specifically chavo interfering in the parking lot to help Eddie beat Cena. It was because of that match Ibecame a wwe fan so it made me smile nostalgically. Honestly it was the only acceptable way I would have had best friends win. No way in hell should they beat lax straight up in a fight. The finishing drivers were sick. After the hardy fall I'm glad this wasn't a live match. Now put a pin in the violent matches for a while


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> The Bucks come out and double super kick a ref. OK. Then they go in the back and Tony is sitting in their Gorilla position and they toss him $5000. Tony looked like a complete geek in shorts.
> 
> FTR vs Jurassic Express - Great match. FTR looked great and Jungle Boy has a bright future if he listens to guys like FTR and not the Bucks on how to work.
> 
> ...


Good thing then that 4/5 bad stuff had less than 5min total screentime


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Good thing then that 4/5 bad stuff had less than 5min total screentime


Even when someone reviews AEW with double the amount of positives over negatives, it still isn't enough.

I love this forum.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

La Parka said:


> Even when someone reviews AEW with double the amount of positives over negatives, *it still isn't enough.*
> 
> I love this forum.


who said it wasn't enough?


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

7.5/10 very good


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> I will definitely get a Ps5 but after a year, launch ps4 ended up dying in a year or so for me. I will wait a bit this time around. Considering both Hogwarts and FFXVI are also coming to PC, I can wait until *GOW Ragnarok* is out.


GOW Ragnarok?

More like BORE Ragnarok, am I right guys?



La Parka said:


> Even when someone reviews AEW with double the amount of positives over negatives, it still isn't enough.
> 
> I love this forum.


If you don't love AEW entirely then you can't come to the party, I'm sorry sir.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

optikk sucks said:


> i'm going to be honest; this was on in the background while i stressed out preordering a ps5.
> 
> 
> but Miro looked fucking jacked man. Bulgarian Drip God hungry for competition. Fucking loved that.


Bro I had a damn near heart attack trying to get one, called 2 of my local gamestops, sold out in like 10 minutes, then I finally got a pre-order in online. Wanted the digital edition, but fuck I was in panic mode and just ordered the one with the disc drive lmfao

Gonna get Demon's Souls, Spider-Man and maybe that Sackboy game at launch. Stoked for Final Fantasy XVI, but that probably won't be out for mad long. Oh and Final Fantasy isn't on PC, they clarafied that and said it was a botch, that and Demon's Souls are both exclusives, at least for now. 

Anyway, really good show tonight, thought the main event was excellent, Hangman/Kazarian was awesome and they made Will Hobbs feel like a big deal night 1. Good stuff.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great show.

Really loved Kaz/Hangman. We need more of Kaz in singles, such a good hand.
Parking Lot was awesome.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> Bro I had a damn near heart attack trying to get one, called 2 of my local gamestops, sold out in like 10 minutes, then I finally got a pre-order in online. Wanted the digital edition, but fuck I was in panic mode and just ordered the one with the disc drive lmfao
> 
> Gonna get Demon's Souls, Spider-Man and maybe that Sackboy game at launch. Stoked for Final Fantasy XVI, but that probably won't be out for mad long. Oh and Final Fantasy isn't on PC, they clarafied that and said it was a botch, that and Demon's Souls are both exclusives, at least for now.
> 
> Anyway, really good show tonight, thought the main event was excellent, Hangman/Kazarian was awesome and they made Will Hobbs feel like a big deal night 1. Good stuff.


I got lucky. Amazon preorder this morning. One of the major retail gaming outlets here decided to drop their preorders at like 1am. Like nobody sleeps or something.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That was one of the best Dynamites they've ever put out, in my opinion. Definitely the sort of show you need to put on after getting a million viewers for the first time in 10+ months. Last week was very promo heavy whereas this week they absolutely BROUGHT it in the match department. 

FTR vs. Jungle Express was the perfect way to open the show - what a tag match that was. FTR bring it every single time and Jungle Express are one of the most exciting teams in the whole division.

Page/Kazarian was great too. LOVED the continuation of the Omega/Page story - god, Omega is looking a little jealous isn't he? Look how he was laughing when Page was getting hurt. Then looking all jealous when Page actually won and not even bothering with congratulating him. Both Omega and Page are insecure, just in different ways - Page deserves better than Omega, and he doesn't even know it yet.

Thunder Rosa continues to impress - next weeks tag match should be brilliant.

Don't even have words for that main event. Incredible really.

Deserves another million+ views. I don't think it will though with NXT being on the same night but man it deserves it.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Such a great show. I really like that AEW has such a deep roster of great talents that they could put on a terrific two hours even without Cody, Sammy, Britt, Darby, the entire Dark Order, Dustin, Brandi, Nyla, etc. 

I also like how AEW is making Jungle Boy look good even in a losing effort.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> GOW Ragnarok?
> 
> More like BORE Ragnarok, am I right guys?
> 
> ...


Dude.. dont tell me you hate GOW too.

EDIT: OT: 

Show was solid. Loved the mainevent and really enjoyed Hangman vs Kaz. Is it just me or has Jungle Boy improved immensely lately. He is super smooth now.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

We need some Kenny singles matches already.

Let him beat someone like Daniels or Spears.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> We need some Kenny singles matches already.
> 
> Let him beat someone like Daniels or Spears.


I dont even know what they are planning with Omega anymore tbh. He is 4-0 in singles for the year, if he was going to challenge Mox at FG, he should be getting singles wins before starting a feud. 

I guess he will feud with Hangman instead, he seemed pissed about Hangman winning all by himself at this week's show. Hangman is still hopeful to have Kenny back as a partner. I am assuming Omega will officially turn heel in full by the anniversary show and then have a match with Hangman at FG.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> Dude.. dont tell me you hate GOW too.


I'm just quoting a popular YouTuber named CallMeKevin. Don't mind me.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> Eddie Kingston gave a promo with his "family."I am still a fan but he needs to change his promos up a bit. So....they are actually going to run with the Blade cuck angle?!? Not like WWE AT ALL!


I mean, I agree, I think bringing that up is stupid as hell and makes blade look kinda lame. However, it's a micro element of the show, it's only a small line, the Rusev/Lashley cuck angle was getting huge segments, main event segments for months, that's why it was so bad.

If AEW gets there, fair point, but at this point, it is buried so deep into the show that it doesn't anger me as much and the WWE comparison is off base IMO. Bad line, they just scrap it, but someone in the back thought it would be good to include, however they haven't centered the entire show around it.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

zkorejo said:


> I dont even know what they are planning with Omega anymore tbh. He is 4-0 in singles for the year, if he was going to challenge Mox at FG, he should be getting singles wins before starting a feud.
> 
> I guess he will feud with Hangman instead, he seemed pissed about Hangman winning all by himself at this week's show. Hangman is still hopeful to have Kenny back as a partner. I am assuming Omega will officially turn heel in full by the anniversary show and then have a match with Hangman at FG.


I honestly don't think Kenny is challenging Moxley at the PPV, part of me thinks Lance is winning the title and they are doing a multi-match program, which I wouldn't hate.

Full Gear is only like 6-7 weeks away, this is a quick turnaround for AEW standards.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW is finally getting the size of roster they always wanted, with enough guys over and in important storylines. They said from the beginning that they didn't want to have every wrestler work or even appear every week too keep them fresh and have fans wanting more all the time. Only Moxley and Jericho seem like they're still above this and every show presence. And Moxley rarely wrestled on free tv. Bucks barely there last night, Omega did cc for one match, no Dark Order, no Britt, minimal Shida, no Sammy Guevara, No Nightmare Family, where is Matt Cardona? no Darby Allin, no Nyla Rose etc

Cody was way over exposed and he takes himself off television for weeks, while still the center of a storyline. I still think he's really out to let Bucks/Omega vs Hangman/FTR/Spears build to a War Games match with his return being the 4th member of The Elite with his first appearance for that match. He wants his "turn" and siding with FTR/Spears to be that epic.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> I mean, I agree, I think bringing that up is stupid as hell and makes blade look kinda lame. However, it's a micro element of the show, it's only a small line, the Rusev/Lashley cuck angle was getting huge segments, main event segments for months, that's why it was so bad.
> 
> If AEW gets there, fair point, but at this point, it is buried so deep into the show that it doesn't anger me as much and the WWE comparison is off base IMO. Bad line, they just scrap it, but someone in the back thought it would be good to include, however they haven't centered the entire show around it.


It's not a cuck angle if Blade and Allie are kayfabe married and separated. It happens all the time in the real world. They're in the process of a kayfabe divorce and while waiting date other people. This angle actually explains Allie going back from Bunny so quickly and without explanation. A cuck is a man who enjoys watching his wife have sex with other men. At most all we're hinted at now is Allie is the spouse who wanted out and Blade agreed to the divorce and she's somewhat public in rubbing it in his face. Again that kind of thing happens all the time in failing marriages. This has been incredibly nuanced so far and if this was in fact the storyline thought up when Bunny was seemingly dropped overnight I'm actually impressed.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Is AEW really doing a cuck angle on television?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Not enough on the show for the haters to be filling this thread with their usual nonsense


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Aedubya said:


> Not enough on the show for the haters to be filling this thread with their usual nonsense


Could be because it was a better show, funny how that works.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Is AEW really doing a cuck angle on television?


No. By the literal definition of cuck blade isn't one. As he and Allie are separated. Eddie is more saying get your bitch back. It's more teasing butcher and blade taking allie back from the nightmare family.

It's cucking if allie comes out on screen with blade and then makes out with someone while he gets excited.

Cuck is the new buried. No one ever uses it properly


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The only cuck in pro wrestling is Cornette


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> The only cuck in pro wrestling is Cornette


Incorrect. Brad Maddox is the only cuck in pro wrestling that we know of.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

John Morrison too. With Melina. Not so much Taya. Which reminds me in my Jericho rant I forgot to mention thunder Rosa vs ivy was fantastic


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Really good, solid show from start to finish.

Street fight was savage. I thought Trent was dead at one point  Santana looked liked a killer out there. Respect to both teams.

FTR vs Jurassic was real good. Can’t say enough about how much I liked the finish.

Hangman/Kaz was great. Ladies match was damn good, and gave me another reason to love Shida even more. Jericho/Hager vs PP was better than I figured it would be.

MJF was excellent again.

Mox/Archer promo was great. Archer really looked the part last night. I like Hobbs, and I like sticking him with Mox. And i liked how Mox said, Darby get your ass to Jacksonville next week.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Incorrect. Brad Maddox is the only cuck in pro wrestling that we know of.


partly correct - i forgot about brad - but also cornette is a cuck. why are you defending him? nothing wrong with being a cuck if you're into watching your obese wife getting fucked by another man


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306395313708716032
I'm honestly amazed by how good MJF is. He's just next level heel and has been adding a vicious side to his persona that makes him even better.

The guy has it all, I'm just wondering what his Wolfpac(k) reference was all about. Factions are great because they create identity, but AEW has soooo many I'm not sure what MJF could do.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Kaz vs Page was a great match. FTR/JE too.

The 6-man segment was awesome, It is setting up Cage/Archer for sure. Whether Archer wins and faces him, or he loses and Cage gets mad at him.

I am not getting bored of Kingstone on the mic. He sounds like nobody else, comes off believable.

I didn't mind the finish of the main event. Besides that it was a fantastic match. It protected LAX, showcased OC, and I thought it was a nice touch in terms of storytelling: OC would do a lot for his best friends. They are a trio of best friends and reminded us of that.

Rosa/Ivelisse was good, it got better as the match progressed.
Next week should be interesting with the tag match, happy to see Thunder Rosa work. She's so great. I'm sure Nyla is lurking somewhere.

Miro looks in an incredible shape.



3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306395313708716032
> I'm honestly amazed by how good MJF is. He's just next level heel and has been adding a vicious side to his persona that makes him even better.
> 
> The guy has it all, *I'm just wondering what his Wolfpac(k) reference was all about.* Factions are great because they create identity, but AEW has soooo many I'm not sure what MJF could do.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fun show - I didn’t watch live / but got caught up today


heely asshole Bucks = $$$ as always
JE v FTR - FTR is still a tad boring to me, but good match. JB is $$$
Ivy v Rosa - I skipped half. Was ok
PP v Jericho / Jake - I skipped this. PP needs character for me to get invested
6-way setup = brilliant
Hangman v Kaz = great (Hangman is awesome, Kenny being a real douche on commentary is lolz)
MJF / Kip / Miro / kingston - standard stuff, all ok to good

- That Parking brawl






was gonna watch with one eye, but they got me from minute 1. Everybody delivered. Just an amazing match

capping off with the mini-van and Sue flipping them off - everything I love about AEW

very fun show overall

7 or 8 / 10


----------



## Bret'Hitman'Hart (Jun 16, 2020)

Cornette marks are a scourge on modern wrestling lol. Seriously just imagine not grasping the admitted concept of that guy not being a cuck. Delusional might be the nice way of putting it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> partly correct - i forgot about brad - but also cornette is a cuck. why are you defending him? nothing wrong with being a cuck if you're into watching your obese wife getting fucked by another man


I'm defending him because he denies being a cuckold. I know there is nothing wrong with it (I have a buddy who is a cuckold actually, don't ask how I know) butttt he openly said that he's only into swinging not watching his wife getting done by a guy while he masturbates in the corner so you can't call him a cuckold.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm defending him because he denies being a cuckold. I know there is nothing wrong with it (I have a buddy who is a cuckold actually, don't ask how I know) butttt he openly said that he's only into swinging not watching his wife getting done by a guy while he masturbates in the corner so you can't call him a cuckold.


The wrestlers who have been offered his wife on a platter say otherwise. But the thing is, unlike Paige, nobody wants proof of Cornette wife getting fucked for obvious reasons.

Like you said, nothing wrong with it. It’s not particularly a lifestyle I can see myself getting involved in. But yeah, no need to defend Cornette like it’s something horrendous.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> The wrestlers who have been offered his wife on a platter say otherwise. But the thing is, unlike Paige, nobody wants proof of Cornette wife getting fucked for obvious reasons.
> 
> Like you said, nothing wrong with it. It’s not particularly a lifestyle I can see myself getting involved in. But yeah, no need to defend Cornette like it’s something horrendous.


I'm not, I'm simply stating that he doesn't identify as a cuckold and the only people who have said they were even offered Mrs. Cornette were two random OVW guys who were proven wrong by Jim on his podcast.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm defending him because he denies being a cuckold. I know there is nothing wrong with it (I have a buddy who is a cuckold actually, don't ask how I know) butttt he openly said that he's only into swinging not watching his wife getting done by a guy while he masturbates in the corner so you can't call him a cuckold.


You know, I never understood this forums fascination with this stuff. Even in the wrestling world, I never understood how people can call angles like this Blade one and the Rusev/Lashley/Lana cuckold when there is nothing there. Rusev was literally fighting Lashley and Lana for months and was trying to beat the hell out of Lashley. It's not like he just stood in a corner and jerked off while Lashley was banging his wife.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That episode was thoroughly enjoyable from start to finish. 

Off the top of my head, I can't think one thing that I didn't enjoy to some degree.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm not, I'm simply stating that he doesn't identify as a cuckold and the only people who have said they were even offered Mrs. Cornette were two random OVW guys who were proven wrong by Jim on his podcast.


Jim is obviously only going to defend himself because he is embarrassed about getting horny while watching his obese wife fuck another man.

did he ever admit his fascination with bananas?


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

I really hope they continue with these shows where the whole show is greater than the sum of its parts. Full of stories, angles and good in-ring. Felt like it was only on for 30 minutes.

After saying that though - Jake Roberts was awesome, reminds me of Michael Madsen in Reservoir Dogs but nastier.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

.

FTR vs Jurassic Express - Enjoyable

Matt Hardy is randomly attacked by someone backstage with possibly acting that makes Troma look like Citzizen Kane

Page vs Kaz - Great match,really good and actually enjoyed Omega's commentary input (not his shorts), the odd sloppy bit and I hope they actually face each other again as despite both being face it worked as a competitive match up. My only problem with Page is he is a bit Bret Hart for using the same moves every match as standard
First two matches, big thumbs up AEW! This is why I watch your program, not for comedy, not for skits, not for insulted intelligence, you have people who can wrestle and entertain so well

MJF is Gold, I know it must be fun to hold up a sign for your crowd to boo but this guy is hugely over and if real crowds were there he'd probably be babyface, by giving grief to Justin Roberts he wouldve been over bigger than the Rock! 
Allusions to teaming, could MJF and Wardlow join FTR as the New Horsemen? There is your new Flair

Eddie Kingston gave a promo and Blade Cuck angle! Then a beatdown, who is in charge here? Can anyone just run on and start assaulting each other?

Jericho/Hager vs Private Party - PP are just lost in a deep division shame as they have potential, Jericho looks awful, Jake looks hung over, it was watchable in a bad WWE attitude era match kind of way

Ivelisse vs. Thunder Rosa - Bit sloppy in places but hope for a re-match, everything the AEW Womens mayches should be, huge step in the right direction, I really like both athletes, well done

Archer/Mox segment was OK, although I sort of feel it's Andre the Giant/Big John Studd and Rick Rude versus Hogans team where he's picked Sam Houston and Koko B Ware for partners. Bless Hobbs he could be decent or the next Erik Watts/Renegade, at least with AEW enhancement talent some look really good and hope they get promoted somewhere down the line.

The main event was nothing new for me, ive wached XPW and the like a billion times, Santana and Ortiz are supposedly the main heel team yet lost in the shuffle, Trent could really be something but Chuck is fuck, watchable main event but possibly better for PPV.

Largely positive episode, trying to focus on what I enjoyed rather than what I didnt


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> You know, I never understood this forums fascination with this stuff. Even in the wrestling world, I never understood how people can call angles like this Blade one and the Rusev/Lashley/Lana cuckold when there is nothing there. Rusev was literally fighting Lashley and Lana for months and was trying to beat the hell out of Lashley. It's not like he just stood in a corner and jerked off while Lashley was banging his wife.


Well yeah, that's a good point also. Even if Cornette was indeed a cuck and was totally into the cuck lifestyle why would it matter on here?

I feel like once you start actually having regular sex and meet women/men who have fetishes that you try to go along with sexual stuff stops becoming an insult. We all have shit we're into so why shame others for what they're into?



optikk sucks said:


> Jim is obviously only going to defend himself because he is embarrassed about getting horny while watching his obese wife fuck another man.
> 
> did he ever admit his fascination with bananas?


I honestly think he'd cop to it and be like "Fuck yeah I like it, who gives a fuck?" if anyone questioned it.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

LongPig666 said:


> I really hope they continue with these shows where the whole show is greater than the sum of its parts. Full of stories, angles and good in-ring. Felt like it was only on for 30 minutes.
> 
> After saying that though - Jake Roberts was awesome, reminds me of Michael Madsen in Reservoir Dogs but nastier.


I agree with everything but really just wanted to say nice Mr. Blonde reference!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well yeah, that's a good point also. Even if Cornette was indeed a cuck and was totally into the cuck lifestyle why would it matter on here?
> 
> I feel like once you start actually having regular sex and meet women/men who have fetishes that you try to go along with sexual stuff stops becoming an insult. We all have shit we're into so why shame others for what they're into?
> 
> ...


Well no I think it would affect his pockets and make his wife look really bad, so no he wouldn’t. Look how much flack she copped for just the rumours. Imagine if he admitted it.
Chip are you ok? Seriously this isn’t meant to sound patronising, but your post quality has taken a nosedive in the past week or so. I dunno you seem to be grasping at straws a lot. I’m not particularly talking about Cornette being a cuck or not because it’s not really important. I’m talking in general. Genuinely this isn’t meant to sound patronising; my DMs are open. Cheers.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Pity we couldn't hear the start of Jakes promo


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Full Show Review:

- I liked the Bucks opening the show the way they did. With this and the MJF/Jericho opener last week, its starting to look like AEW is finding their stride as far as having a hot start or opening angle to the show that keeps people intrigued. I liked the Tony Khan appearance and thought FTR talking shit backstage was a nice touch. Bucks vs FTR is the money match and they know it. The way they shot their entrance from the back was cool too, I love those types of shots. PAC gets an entrance like that most of the time and it also reminds me of the old school NWO entrances when the camera would follow you from the guerilla area to the ramp. FTR/JE was a VERY good match. I legit thought that Jungle Boy would get the pin on Dax on multiple occasions. Then I realized that this wasn't WWE, where the champions lose on TV every single week. Jungle Boy is becoming so fluid in the ring and I love that Luchasaurus has been changing up his hot tag offense. It was the same combo's every time for a while, now he is adding some variety, which is working beautifully for him. Good cheating heel victory for FTR. Adding Tully has done wonders for them, and I'm also liking the personality they have shown over the last couple of weeks.

- Hangman vs Kazarian was phenomenal. PPV level match right here. This was probably one of the best singles matches to ever air on Dynamite. Hard hitting, great action here. It's so nice to see Hangman as a solo star again. Omega being out on commentary downplaying Page's ability in the ring without his help was a nice way to develop their story. Then walking out on him when he realized that Page didn't need him was good too. Kenny was clearly salty about it. Page looking over his shoulder for his friend to come celebrate with him was a nice touch that commentary did a great job of conveying. The Hangman/Omega storyline has been going on since Revolution and hasn't lost steam for me. The best is still to come with this feud too. Just keep the good storytelling coming and I have no problem with waiting for the heel turn. Great win for Hangman. It's time he and Kenny started building up their records. I'm hoping we start getting more Omega singles matches now too.

- MJF forcing that jobber to tap in under 8 seconds was really good. Couldn't have gone any better. The promo after was really good as well, but we all come to expect that from MJF. He showed more of his asshole tendencies by having Justin Roberts announce him as an uncrowned champion. The guy is always speaking truth. One thing NO ONE here noticed was Wardlow's facial expressions when MJF was talking about how he wanted to form a Wolf pack. Wardlow in the background didn't seem to keen on it. Like he realizes that MJF doesn't think he's enough. He doesn't feel appreciated. The camera was angled in a way where you were supposed to notice that easter egg. AEW does these little subtle things so fuckin well. Its gonna be Wardlow vs MJF soon I think. That's how they write MJF out of the World Title picture for Cleaner Omega to swoop in.

-Eddie Kingston's promo was good. No real storyline advancement though except for the fact that the Bunny is coming back, which is great. Butcher and Blade are an awesome tag team, and having the Bunny back will give them the presence they need. I like that they are tying up that loose end.

- Private Party vs Jericho/Hager was OK. PP are still a little green but they're getting it and coming into their own. Hager looked dominant for most of the match here. Chemistry was a little off but the right team won. Jericho/Hager get another tag win.

-I liked the Miro vignette with Kip. The guy looked like a straight up BEAST. It's looking like he will have a kind of split personality type deal going. He's a lovable, charismatic, designer clothes wearing guy one minute, then an absolute killer the next. The guy is jacked and I can't wait to see what he does.

-Thunder Rosa vs Ivelisse was TREMENDOUS. Loved every minute of it. These women beat the shit out of each other. Thunder Rosa NEEDS to sign with AEW. Please make it happen. This here was another PPV worthy match and I thought it was actually better than the Rosa/Shida match at All Out. These are 2/3 of my favorite female wrestlers so I especially enjoyed it, and it didn't disappoint in the least. I love Rosa's offense and her charisma is off the charts. One complaint I do have about Ivelisse though is that she doesn't show much emotion in the ring like how counter-parts, but that's a minor complaint because she does everything else so damn well. Shida looking at the NWA Title was interesting. Winner take all match at the Anniversary show? Rosa just recently said that Tony and NWA were in deep talks. If they have a 2nd match, then please have Rosa win. Then have Shida win match 3 at Full Gear to win back her gold. Shida/Rosa vs Diamante/Ivelisse next week looks great.

-The Lance Archer/Moxley segment was very well done. Archer finally getting some real promo time was good. I like that they explained WHY Taz was aligning with Archer, because Cage was promised the first title shot should Archer win. Moxley then comes out but before he can even start his promo he's attacked by Starks, who hilariously was masked in the background. The guy is so good. Cage then comes in like a beast to further the beat down. Then we get WILL HOBBS!!! Great debut for the guy. Moxley put him over strong with that introduction and made him feel like a big deal. The reality though is that he still needs work as he's kinda green. Calling out Darby was great too. This all got me super hyped for next weeks 6 man tag. Archer/Cage/Starks vs Moxley/Darby/Hobbs is gonna be FIRE. It looks like this will lead to Darby vs Starks at the Ann. show to blow off their feud.

-Man the Parking Lot brawl was fuckin awesome. A+ PPV level stuff right here. Great main event. This thing got brutal quick and made both teams look badass. Even Chuck looked badass which is hard to pull off. Santana and Ortiz coming through with the face paint was a great visual, especially when Santana starting bleeding. A lot of crazy spots here. Santana went head first into the car mirror by Trent, Ortiz got smushed in the hood of one car, Trent drove Santana through plywood, Ortiz went through a steel gate, etc. A lot of creativity. Loved the ending when Santana had the bat and they had Best Friends on their knees. Trent going through that windshield was scary AF. His back was bloody as all hell. OC coming out for the save was fine by me. Hitting that orange punch with a steel chain was good. The guy's gimmick may be hated by some but he gets serious enough of the time where he's not a complete goof. P&P beat him down a couple weeks ago so it made sense for him to screw them. The feud is pretty much over after this, but I enjoyed every minute of it, even Trent's mom giving Santana and Ortiz the finger at the end as they drove off. Perfect way to end the show lol. 3 great matches came from this rivalry.


AWESOME show last night. Wish I could have saw it live. It had more of a NXT Takeover feel to it where we had really good matches back to back to back, with a little less story as opposed to last week. It honestly felt like a PPV to be honest, the main event was awesome, Thunder Rosa/Ivelisse and Hangman/Kaz were both PPV worthy, and we had a really good Will Hobbs introduction. Loved every minute of the show last night. We had such a stacked show and Cody, PAC, Miro, Sammy, Darby, Britt Baker, Brodie, Omega, etc were nowhere to be found or used in a very minimal manner. Goes to show you how stacked this roster is getting. Another dope show lined up for next week. I'm pumped for the 6 man tag, the women's tag match, and even Brodie vs OC. Not a huge OC fan, but I am definitely looking forward to that match. Very good mix of styles.

*Overall: 9/10*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Match times from Dynamite for those interested:

FTR vs Jurassics (12:14)
Page vs Kazarian (13:52)
MJF vs Dean (0:07)
Inner Circle vs Private Party (13:02)
Thunder Rosa vs Ivelisse (9:32)
Best Friends vs PnP (13:03)

Compared to last week (9:28, 3:13, 9:46, 5:31, 10:28) there was a lot more wrestling.

Personally, I'm generally a fan of shorter TV matches building up to PPVs. But last night's show had matches that deserved to be long, so it worked.

Will be interesting to see how the ratings of this more 'sporty' show compare to last week's story-heavy edition.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> partly correct - i forgot about brad - but also cornette is a cuck. why are you defending him? nothing wrong with being a cuck if you're into watching your obese wife getting fucked by another man





Bret'Hitman'Hart said:


> Cornette marks are a scourge on modern wrestling lol. Seriously just imagine not grasping the admitted concept of that guy not being a cuck. Delusional might be the nice way of putting it.


You are literally NOT a cuck if you also get to screw other women. There is a word for that, it is swinger.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Match times from Dynamite for those interested:
> 
> FTR vs Jurassics (12:14)
> Page vs Kazarian (13:52)
> ...


ahhhhh - i love these sorts of stats

please share them every week

imo - could’ve shaved off 5min off PP v IC for some squash match

rest was perfect

especially since i think Kenny is going to beat Kaz soon in > 5 min


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> You are literally NOT a cuck if you also get to screw other women. There is a word for that, it is swinger.


two are not mutually exclusive

even if a cuck fucks, he’s still a cuck if he likes watching his woman get fucked

..... what even is this conversation?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

It’s 2020. Any goddamn storyline that involves someone’s real life significant other portraying an on-screen relationship is inherently goddamn stupid. Rusev didn’t enjoy Lana fucking Bobby Lashley. She was cheating on him. No different than this shit here.

The reason everyone was so offended by the storyline is that it is stupid and doesn’t have a place in modern wrestling.

But I’ll just assume this was someone’s idea of throwing her next to QT to get eyes on him, because she was with him about the exact same time that word was spreading about Dustin pushing to work a tag team with QT.

So let’s see here: who with power most likely pushed for Blade and Allie to have to work an angle pretending to be with another man? Who is now suddenly off TV and not around as much due to filming his TV show?

Fuck that fucking prick for trying to push goddamn QT Marshall. We don’t see Brandon fucking Cutler, Luther, and Nakazawa getting pushed, do we?


----------



## Bret'Hitman'Hart (Jun 16, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> You are literally NOT a cuck if you also get to screw other women. There is a word for that, it is swinger.


To be honest if its my wife and I watch her get banged or even in some scenario get gang banged , I am a cuck. Doesn't matter if I go first or last or even in the middle of that train , I still allowed my wife to be fucked in front of me. My point is that regardless of order , that is in no way a respectable situation to be in by choice or not. I feel bad for the person whos kink is that and doesn't realize it is a trait that makes you seem weak in most peoples minds.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> i'm going to be honest; this was on in the background while i stressed out preordering a ps5.
> 
> 
> but Miro looked fucking jacked man. Bulgarian Drip God hungry for competition. Fucking loved that.


I will get PS5 when a game I want is available. TBH I haven't played the first Spiderman yet, so like I can't really play Miles Morales until I do.

Final Fantasy 16 looks hype AF but they didn't even try to give a launch year and it wasn't even running on PS5 yet. This is probably a 2023 game or something.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Who said this thread was slow?

now that the great cuck conversation has started it is sure to flare up to 50+ pages


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> two are not mutually exclusive
> 
> even if a cuck fucks, he’s still a cuck if he likes watching his woman get fucked
> 
> ..... what even is this conversation?


Yeah, it is a weird thing to be discussing, but a cuck is generally understood to be a weak man who lets his wife mess around and is too afraid to do anything about it right? Jim is many things but afraid of speaking his mind is definitely not one of them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah, it is a weird thing to be discussing, but a cuck is generally understood to be a weak man who lets his wife mess around and is too afraid to do anything about it right? Jim is many things but afraid of speaking his mind is definitely not one of them.


i don’t think the weak man is part of the original description

its just a guy who likes to watch his lady get fucked

..... i mean, its weak as fuck - but i don’t kink shame

actually, the funny thing is - the guy doing the wife fucking is the actual cuck - or cuckold

from cuckoo (french) - the bird who liked to lay their eggs in another bird’s nest....


....


and that concludes education hour


.......

fuck cornette 

(or his fat wife, either / or )


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306623062276739072


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306623062276739072


This is exactly what I pointed out in my review, Ivelisse was off with her selling last night but the match was still great


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i don’t think the weak man is part of the original description
> 
> its just a guy who likes to watch his lady get fucked
> 
> ...


I generally just go to Urban Dictionary for these things



















So I very much doubt Cornette lets anyone treat him poorly. This is a dude who verbally berates people who put two slices of cheese on a burger instead of the requested three. So imagine how he is when it comes to more serious stuff. I disagree with him plenty, but I find him entertaining as hell.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Well no I think it would affect his pockets and make his wife look really bad, so no he wouldn’t. Look how much flack she copped for just the rumours. Imagine if he admitted it.
> Chip are you ok? Seriously this isn’t meant to sound patronising, but your post quality has taken a nosedive in the past week or so. I dunno you seem to be grasping at straws a lot. I’m not particularly talking about Cornette being a cuck or not because it’s not really important. I’m talking in general. Genuinely this isn’t meant to sound patronising; my DMs are open. Cheers.


Lol, thank you for the concern but I am okay. Might be getting some Chip Chipperson without filter due to me working 60 hours in the past 6 days but otherwise I'm fine.



Lheurch said:


> Yeah, it is a weird thing to be discussing, but a cuck is generally understood to be a weak man who lets his wife mess around and is too afraid to do anything about it right? Jim is many things but afraid of speaking his mind is definitely not one of them.


The cuck I know just is turned on by watching his girlfriend with other men. I know some cucks are into being humiliated but he doesn't seem to be into that instead he just wants to drink a beer and watch his Mrs be with another guy.

Kind of alpha in a way if you ask me. He's secure enough in himself that he knows his Mrs isn't running away. I couldn't do it, I'm way too jealous and overprotective for another guy so much as to even hit on my Mrs let alone watch her get plowed by one but this dude is entirely into that lifestyle and so is his Mrs (To an extent)


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I guess as it stands now, Blade would be considered a cuck. But I trust AEW to not let it go as far as Rusev’s angle or Kanellis. Butcher and the Blade will win the feud no doubt and Allie will probably betray QT. It’ll be a far cry to what happened with Lana where Lashley was literally grabbing her ass and making out with her on national TV with Rusev standing there just taking it like it was all good.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I guess as it stands now, Blade would be considered a cuck. But I trust AEW to not let it go as far as Rusev’s angle or Kanellis. Butcher and the Blade will win the feud no doubt and Allie will probably betray QT. It’ll be a far cry to what happened with Lana where Lashley was literally grabbing her ass and making out with her on national TV with Rusev standing there just taking it like it was all good.


Allie should have never been asked to go play grab ass with QT Marshall. That’s some lowlife, Vince McMahon-level shit.

And we all fucking know whose goddamn idea it was, too.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> And we all fucking know whose goddamn idea it was, too.


It was that damn politician Cody Rhodes!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Allie should have never been asked to go play grab ass with QT Marshall. That’s some lowlife, Vince McMahon-level shit.
> 
> And we all fucking know whose goddamn idea it was, too.


I’m open to letting the angle play all the way out first before judging it. With Kingston being with them and AEW generally doing things the right way most of the time, I expect Butcher and Blade to come out of it looking good. Allie could have been playing them the whole time. We’ll see.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I’m open to letting the angle play all the way out first before judging it. With Kingston being with them and AEW generally doing things the right way most of the time, I expect Butcher and Blade to come out of it looking good. Allie could have been playing them the whole time. We’ll see.


It should not have taken this long to be addressed, and it really should have never been used as a storyline, not in 2020.

It is some real low-rent, trash-ass human being-who-thinks-people’s-lives-are-a-game-for-him-to-play-with, Vince McMahon-level evil fucking storytelling. It isn’t like Blade or Allie have a lot of clout that they can find a job paying as much or affording them the level of exposure that Dynamite does, so of course they agree to play along making Braxton Sutter a pimp that was willing to whore out his wife.

Fuck this garbage ass storytelling. And fuck the motherfucker who came up with it. Fuck him.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The cuck I know just is turned on by watching his girlfriend with other men. I know some cucks are into being humiliated but he doesn't seem to be into that instead he just wants to drink a beer and watch his Mrs be with another guy.
> 
> Kind of alpha in a way if you ask me. He's secure enough in himself that he knows his Mrs isn't running away. I couldn't do it, I'm way too jealous and overprotective for another guy so much as to even hit on my Mrs let alone watch her get plowed by one but this dude is entirely into that lifestyle and so is his Mrs (To an extent)


Today is Jim's birthday. Since forum law seems to require that every sentence Jim utters gets its own thread, I should make a happy birthday thread right?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Today is Jim's birthday. Since forum law seems to require that every sentence Jim utters gets its own thread, I should make a happy birthday thread right?












The GOAT deserves more than just one thread.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> It should not have taken this long to be addressed, and it really should have never been used as a storyline, not in 2020.
> 
> It is some real low-rent, trash-ass human being-who-thinks-people’s-lives-are-a-game-for-him-to-play-with, Vince McMahon-level evil fucking storytelling. It isn’t like Blade or Allie have a lot of clout that they can find a job paying as much or affording them the level of exposure that Dynamite does, so of course they agree to play along making Braxton Sutter a pimp that was willing to whore out his wife.
> 
> Fuck this garbage ass storytelling. And fuck the motherfucker who came up with it. Fuck him.


Lol I mean hey if that's how you feel about it I can't knock ya. Me personally I don't really care as long as it doesn't go overboard with some QT making out with Allie shit or Allie saying that she's pregnant with his baby like the Maria and Mike Kanellis thing.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Is AEW really doing a cuck angle on television?


The only good thing that could come out of this angle is that Eddie Kingston vs Dustin would make for some interesting promos. Setting the record for number of times the word "family" is used?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Blade is not a cuck

his wife has left him to be beside somebody else for reasons

he’s not been shown to enjoy this at all - quite the opposite in the last 2 weeks


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Blade is not a cuck
> 
> his wife has left him to be beside somebody else for reasons
> 
> he’s not been shown to enjoy this at all - quite the opposite in the last 2 weeks


When was Rusev shown to enjoy Lana’s bullshit? Braxton Sutter is forced to abide by watching his wife play grab ass with another man.

And don’t fucking pretend that she left him in kayfabe, because there was not one goddamn mention of why she was with QT Marshall. So, in kayfabe she just randomly was no longer The Bunny.

It’s either a goddamn low-life son-of-a-bitch that wrote the angle, playing with Braxton Sutter’s real life significant other, OR it was Braxton Sutter coming up with the idea making him a cuck.

We all know whose goddamn idea it was, even if only @Chip Chipperson is willing to say it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> When was Rusev shown to enjoy Lana’s bullshit? Didn’t change the fact it was a cuck storyline.


i
do
not
watch
wwe


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Depends on if Allie and Braxton are still otherwise married and not separated, living apart and in the process of divorce. 

Were they kayfabe married? Or was Allie attacked by Nightmare Collective and out of fear when back to her scumbag ex and his friend for protection and to get revenge and then after awhile that need faded and she broke up with him again and started looking to date other people?

I mean QT Marshall is real life married - she might have even been referenced in those DARK "unwanted to undisputed" promo's they used to have. 

We don't know enough about the Allie/Blade kayfabe relationship to really be able to read anything or know anything.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i
> do
> not
> watch
> wwe


I damn sure don’t watch WWE, but we’re on a goddamn wrestling message board. We hear and read enough on here to know what is going on in the world of professional wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I damn sure don’t watch WWE, but we’re on a goddamn wrestling message board. We hear and read enough on here to know what is going on in the world of professional wrestling.


i
do
not read
anything 
about
wwe
i
don’t
care


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It is a really stupid angle regardless of how it started and is EXACTLY something Vince would do.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> It is a really stupid angle regardless of how it started and is EXACTLY something Vince would do.


Bingo. It is stupid and right up the low-life motherfucker, Vince McMahon’s alley.

The discussion for such a storyline should have never been broached.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol I mean hey if that's how you feel about it I can't knock ya. Me personally I don't really care as long as it doesn't go overboard with some QT making out with Allie shit or Allie saying that she's pregnant with his baby like the Maria and Mike Kanellis thing.


Mate, I reckon we go overboard with it. Allow me to fantasy book a little bit:

- Allie has a big announcement and announces to the world on Dynamite that she's pregnant. QT is beaming with pride as he explains to Alex Marvez that he had a problem with his pituitary gland and was told it was impossible for him to have children. QT says that this baby with Allie is a miracle baby and he's so pleased that he gets to be a dad. 

- QT uses his life savings to shower the mother to be with lavish gifts, holidays etc. We get a 2-3 minute video package every week of where Allie and QT are this week. Eventually the trip ends with QT Marshall getting down on one knee and popping the question to Allie who accepts.

- The wedding occurs live on Dynamite and goes off without a hitch. QT Marshall's best man is Big Poppa Pump Scott Steiner because why the fuck wouldn't it be? Steiner gives his blessing saying that Allie and QT have a 157.2% chance of having a successful marriage. Can't argue with Steiner math.

- QT becomes incessantly annoying about being a father and we tease this for weeks with Allie getting more and more annoyed. Allie slips up getting so infuriated one week that she says "I don't understand why you're so wrapped up in this babies life! You're not even the father!". Allie's head immediately sinks, QT runs away with tears in his eyes having been betrayed by the woman he loves. Fuck. Heavy.

- QT threatens divorce and starts accusing AEW members of sleeping with Allie. QT attacks Marko Stunt backstage and in an amusing skit Marko admits that he is a virgin and has not touched any women let alone Allie. Everyone is accused, some men are beaten. QT is pissed.

- QT proceeds with a divorce and demands to know who the father is. Allie won't say because the child will most likely be going up for adoption. QT uses the remainder of his life savings to hire the one man that will be able to determine who the father is. That mans name? ...Maury freakin' Povich.

- Povich comes out on Dynamite with every AEW roster member in the ring and says that everyone in AEW has received mandatory DNA testing per Mr. Tony Khan's request and Maury knows just who the father is. Maury says that the surname is Rhodes which causes QT to turn to Dustin and begin kicking the shit out of him. Allie starts screaming "No no! QT! It's not him! It's not him!". Realisation sets in on QT's face as Cody returns to Dynamite from the backstage area looking slick in his suit and tie with that shit eating grin on his face. We end Dynamite with QT in tears again, Tommy Dreamer style.

- Cody explains the following week that he and Brandi are "poly" and that "Monogamous relationships are for simps" and that they're so "2005". Cody explains that he has been sleeping with Allie on and off for about 6 months now and whilst he likes being physical with her he isn't interested in raising a child with her. "Fuck that shit" Cody proclaims as the crowd boo him. Brandi applauds Cody.

- This all leads to a big PPV match in which Cody beats QT clean in the middle. QT is trying to get to his feet and is stumbling only to be met by Allie in the ring, QT sizes up to hit her but restrains himself. Allie yells "I love you" repeatedly at QT Marshall and the two embrace. QT gets the microphone and says "Allie, will you marry me?" to which Allie responds with "Ohhhh yeah!". Grown men in the crowd cry, Scott Steiner appears ringside and sheds a tear proclaiming that it's "fucking beautiful" and "What love is all about"

- QT and Allie beat Cody and Brandi in a return match on PPV. Allie and QT live happily ever after.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Mate, I reckon we go overboard with it. Allow me to fantasy book a little bit:
> 
> - Allie has a big announcement and announces to the world on Dynamite that she's pregnant. QT is beaming with pride as he explains to Alex Marvez that he had a problem with his pituitary gland and was told it was impossible for him to have children. QT says that this baby with Allie is a miracle baby and he's so pleased that he gets to be a dad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


>


Straight up the "Who is the father of Allie's baby" featuring Maury would surely have at least 1.5 million people glued to their TV screens.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Straight up the "Who is the father of Allie's baby" featuring Maury would surely have at least 1.5 million people glued to their TV screens.


Bro, bro, people would eat it up, bro.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Mate, I reckon we go overboard with it. Allow me to fantasy book a little bit:
> 
> - Allie has a big announcement and announces to the world on Dynamite that she's pregnant. QT is beaming with pride as he explains to Alex Marvez that he had a problem with his pituitary gland and was told it was impossible for him to have children. QT says that this baby with Allie is a miracle baby and he's so pleased that he gets to be a dad.
> 
> ...


I was going to shit on your entire booking, then I read the Scott Steiner line and literally spit water. Goddamn that’s such good shit!


Lheurch said:


> View attachment 91080


Oops. @Lheurch beat me to the “such good shit!”


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

You can tell cuckoldry is big business because it's getting this thread back on track for average numbers lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> You can tell cuckoldry is big business because it's getting this thread back on track for average numbers lol


i said this will make the thread light up


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Mate, I reckon we go overboard with it. Allow me to fantasy book a little bit:
> 
> - Allie has a big announcement and announces to the world on Dynamite that she's pregnant. QT is beaming with pride as he explains to Alex Marvez that he had a problem with his pituitary gland and was told it was impossible for him to have children. QT says that this baby with Allie is a miracle baby and he's so pleased that he gets to be a dad.
> 
> ...


😂 LOL if 1/8 of this shit happens I will slap the shit out of Tony myself.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Mate, I reckon we go overboard with it. Allow me to fantasy book a little bit:
> 
> - Allie has a big announcement and announces to the world on Dynamite that she's pregnant. QT is beaming with pride as he explains to Alex Marvez that he had a problem with his pituitary gland and was told it was impossible for him to have children. QT says that this baby with Allie is a miracle baby and he's so pleased that he gets to be a dad.
> 
> ...



This could be good but theres one very minor problem. 

Nobody gives a fuck about QT and wants to see him have this much TV time.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

sim8 said:


> This could be good but theres one very minor problem.
> 
> Nobody gives a fuck about QT and wants to see him have this much TV time.


Cody does.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Cody does.


Thank God the Bucks, Jericho, and Kenny know how to book better than Cody, or else we’d be forced into watching Brandon Cutler shown multiple times throughout episodes, Nakazawa in title matches, Luther playing grab ass with Abadon in the crowd, etc.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Thank God the Bucks, Jericho, and Kenny know how to book better than Cody, or else we’d be forced into watching Brandon Cutler shown multiple times throughout episodes, Nakazawa in title matches, Luther playing grab ass with Abadon in the crowd, etc.


Bucks are worse.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Bucks are worse.


The Bucks, while shitty, haven’t forced Cutler on us.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> The Bucks, while shitty, haven’t forced Cutler on us.


But the Bucks HAVE forced the Bucks on us


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

as an aside, anybody else noticed last night was taped with no crowd?

i’m assuming they tape 2 nights now

Wed with crowd, thursday without crowd - 2 weeks worth of shows

the people in the ‘crowd’ were workers and the crowd shot of people signing to Judas was last week rehash shot

could also hear the crowd ‘murmer’ edited in


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> But the Bucks HAVE forced the Bucks on us


And I’d almost guarantee Cody has forced himself on a LOT of people!!!


Edit: this is just a joke before anyone’s panties get in a bunch.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> And I’d almost guarantee Cody has forced himself on a LOT of people!!!
> 
> 
> Edit: this is just a joke before anyone’s panties get in a bunch.


As in Cody going over people or Cody a rapist?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> As in Cody going over people or Cody a rapist?


Hahahahahah


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I was just playing up my Cody hatred to the nth degree, @Lheurch.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I was just playing up my Cody hatred to the nth degree, @Lheurch.


Also Cutler is introduced as from the same home town as the Bucks and was "trained" by them so I think Cody gets a bit of a pass for that one.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Geeee said:


> I will get PS5 when a game I want is available. TBH I haven't played the first Spiderman yet, so like I can't really play Miles Morales until I do.
> 
> Final Fantasy 16 looks hype AF but they didn't even try to give a launch year and it wasn't even running on PS5 yet. This is probably a 2023 game or something.


You get the original with Miles Morales


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> You are literally NOT a cuck if you also get to screw other women. There is a word for that, it is swinger.


Do you think Cornette screws other women?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Do you think Cornette screws other women?


Yes. Ring rats are a real thing. Even with managers.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> Yes. Ring rats are a real thing. Even with managers.


Yuck. Imagine fucking Cornette for a contract.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Yuck. Imagine fucking Cornette for a contract.


Imagine pretending to be friends with Cody for one.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Yuck. Imagine fucking Cornette for a contract.


I mean, no I am not into dudes, but a lot of people are into some weird stuff. I would imagine even Marko has managed to kiss a woman at least once on purpose.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

optikk sucks said:


> You get the original with Miles Morales


You get the original with the Ultimate edition, and it's enhanced for PS5. Base edition is just the Miles Morales game and is $50 Vs. $70 for the ultimate.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> I mean, no I am not into dudes, but a lot of people are into some weird stuff. I would imagine even Marko has managed to kiss a woman at least once on purpose.


But do you think that mr and mrs Cornette swing for contracts? Or do you think mr Cornette watches his new signees fuck his wife.

Id say it’s highly unlikely they swap partners for contracts.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> You get the original with the Ultimate edition, and it's enhanced for PS5. Base edition is just the Miles Morales game and is $50 Vs. $70 for the ultimate.


Ah shet. Do you know if they’re gonna give a free upgrade to OG Spider-Man owners? Really hope so, I’d love to play the original again


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Bret'Hitman'Hart said:


> To be honest if its my wife and I watch her get banged or even in some scenario get gang banged , I am a cuck. Doesn't matter if I go first or last or even in the middle of that train , I still allowed my wife to be fucked in front of me. My point is that regardless of order , that is in no way a respectable situation to be in by choice or not. I feel bad for the person whos kink is that and doesn't realize it is a trait that makes you seem weak in most peoples minds.


This post made me actually laugh out loud and my family are asking me what’s so funny. I can’t read this out loud idk what they’d think of me.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> You get the original with Miles Morales


Oh yeah? I might do that. I'll probably pick one up when I can easily walk into a store and buy one. I just can't handle the artificial shortage shit they always do at launch just so I can play Madden and Bugsnax


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Geeee said:


> Oh yeah? I might do that. I'll probably pick one up when I can easily walk into a store and buy one. I just can't handle the artificial shortage shit they always do at launch just so I can play Madden and Bugsnax


I’m only getting the ps5 because I’ve got a launch day ps4 that struggles. I’m playing through days gone and at points it reaches max 20 FPS. I couldn’t imagine playing cyberpunk. If I had a PS4 pro then I wouldn’t bother switching.


----------



## Bret'Hitman'Hart (Jun 16, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> This post made me actually laugh out loud and my family are asking me what’s so funny. I can’t read this out loud idk what they’d think of me.


Brother , it is hilarious but also hypothetical. I agree it was even funny to write XD.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Bret'Hitman'Hart said:


> Brother , it is hilarious but also hypothetical. I agree it was even funny to write XD.


I’ve just had to explain what cuckolding is to my girlfriend and I can’t do it without laughing. Took me a straight 5 minutes


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> But do you think that mr and mrs Cornette swing for contracts? Or do you think mr Cornette watches his new signees fuck his wife.
> 
> Id say it’s highly unlikely they swap partners for contracts.


I doubt it. We might have heard something from John Cena, Batista, Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton, etc, etc if he did.

I would say he likely has several close friends who share the lifestyle in Louisville and thereabouts.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> Cody does.


Funny thing is I'm actually a cody fan since his Rey Mysterio feud in WWE. But boy, does he walk the line of endearing and annoying really well


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

sim8 said:


> Funny thing is I'm actually a cody fan since his Rey Mysterio feud in WWE. But boy, does he walk the line of endearing and annoying really well


I do not hate him like our friend @bdon does, but he has some major issues about HHH and WWE. Dude needs to let go.


----------



## Bret'Hitman'Hart (Jun 16, 2020)

Let her listen to cornette once and she will understand and lol with you haha



optikk sucks said:


> I’ve just had to explain what cuckolding is to my girlfriend and I can’t do it without laughing. Took me a straight 5 minutes


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

optikk sucks said:


> Ah shet. Do you know if they’re gonna give a free upgrade to OG Spider-Man owners? Really hope so, I’d love to play the original again


I would imagine so but I'm not sure, I'm gonna be fucking pissed if they don't lol


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The endorsement of the garbage wrestling this week really just blew my interest and passion for the product. I fast forwarded through most of the show after the opening tag match. I watched the women's match and the big segment/brawl with Mox/Cage/Starks/Hobbs setting up the next week's main event. The six-man is the sort of match (I might have picked different names) they need to be doing to promote their world title program. I like that they are going to push Hobbs. They have finally recognized that the show has been a little bit All Elite Whites. You have to make a star when there are none to sign.

My main five thoughts on the episode:

-Mox/Archer should be opening the show and closing the show.

-Ricky Starks has the best facials in the business (this guy is the first signing where I've really taken notice as someone with something extra).

-Cage should be defending the FTW championship as a submissions-only belt (with Taz pissing all of the other champions for using pins).

-They have blown the heat with Cleaner Omega. There should be silence from him. Instead, we have the Young Bucks doing heels shit when they are in a feud with FTR. What the actual hell is going on here with the writing? This is all wrong.

-The parking lot brawl was all a spiteful booking response to criticisms of the garbage wrestling. The language on commentary during the match made me suspicious that AEW read the criticisms on this board about injuries, concrete and the Hardy match being restarted after the ref called the KO finish. Commentary made a lot of the fact they were on concrete and said at one point that the match could not be stopped by the ref.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> I’m only getting the ps5 because I’ve got a launch day ps4 that struggles. I’m playing through days gone and at points it reaches max 20 FPS. I couldn’t imagine playing cyberpunk. If I had a PS4 pro then I wouldn’t bother switching.


is cyberpunk releasing on ps4 still?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> is cyberpunk releasing on ps4 still?


yup 19th nov, coincidentally first day of ps5 for uk and eu. but they're providing a free upgrade for ps5 users.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> yup 19th nov, coincidentally first day of ps5 for uk and eu. but they're providing a free upgrade for ps5 users.


nice nice

i’ve decided to get ps5 only around 20 Feb or so

the rush will be over, we’ll see some good games etc ect

there was still no ‘day 1’ game for me

GoW next year only, Hogwarts.... ehh, not a fan, nothing from naughty dog

suicide squad next year

i dunno, feel like i can wait as i got a new ps4 this year (my other one is in germany.... long story  )


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> -The parking lot brawl was all a spiteful booking response to criticisms of the garbage wrestling. The language on commentary during the match made me suspicious that AEW read the criticisms on this board about injuries, concrete and the Hardy match being restarted after the ref called the KO finish. Commentary made a lot of the fact they were on concrete and said at one point that the match could not be stopped by the ref.


I noticed that too... it might have been the first match I have ever watched with multiple references to the fact they were fighting on concrete. Some of those spots were super dangerous.... it looks like they have completely brushed off the Hardy incident. If this is the route AEW wants to go they shouldnt have introduced a FTW title... instead make it a hardcore style title.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> I generally just go to Urban Dictionary for these things
> 
> View attachment 91071
> 
> ...


Hahaha, an alpha cuckold. I love the internet.


----------

